# IBM Lotus Domino R6/(R5) gentoo init scripts

## steveb

I installed IBM Lotus Domino R6.0.1 on my gentoo box and created quickly a start/stop script for gentoo.

the script is probably far away from beeing perfect... but for the short time I invested, I think it is okay.

let me know what you think.

cheers

SteveB

/etc/conf.d/domino:

```
# Config file for /etc/init.d/domino

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# Author: tp22a@softhome.net

#

# Please uncomment the entries and change the paths to suit your needs

#

# Paths to Domino program and data directories and varios programs.

#dominoroot=/opt/lotus

#dominodataroot=/local/notesdata

#dominostartup=${dominoroot}/notes/latest/linux/startup

#dominoserver=${dominoroot}/bin/server

#dominonotesini=${dominodataroot}/notes.ini

# Path to pid file

#dominopidfile=/var/run/domino.pid

# user and group used to run domino (normaly 'notes')

#dominouser=notes

#dominogroup=notes

# Stop timeout in seconds. After that time we start to kill Domino

# with NDS. Do not use a to low number for the timeout!

#dominostoptimeout=45

# Startup type of Domino server.

#   Use 'S' for starting domino with screen. You can attach to the screen

#     calling the init script with the parameter 'get_screen' or using the

#     command 'screen -rdS domino'. If you want to use screen, then you

#     need to emerge app-misc/screen.

#   Use 'B' for starting domino in the background

#   Use 'N' for starting domino in the forderground/directly

#dominostartuptype="S"

# [OPTIONAL] Live console / server controller configuration.

#   Use 'Y' to start Domino with the server controller option

#   Use 'N' (the default) to run Domino without the server controller enabled

#dominorunwithsrvcontroller="Y"

# [OPTIONAL] Path to Lotus Notes UserID for the live console. If you don't

#   specify any UserID, then you will be asked to enter one when you start

#   the live console.

#dominoadminid=${dominodataroot}/nadminis.id

# [OPTIONAL] Bugfix for Linux environment with NTPL support

# [NOTE]     If you set the option dominofloatingstackfix to 'Y', then this

#            parameter is overwriten.

#   Use 'Y' to prevent Domino to bind against the Linuxthreads libraries while

#     still allowing us to use the floating stacks

#   Use 'N' to do nothing

#dominolinuxthreadsfix="N"

# [OPTIONAL] Bugfix for Linux environment to not allow Domino to use the

#            floating stack.

# [NOTE]     You have to enable this option only if you kernel is less then

#            2.4.10 or else the internal IBM JVM will fail on SMP hardware.

#   Use 'Y' to prevent Domino to use floating stack

#   Use 'N' to do nothing

#dominofloatingstackfix="N"

# [OPTIONAL] Run Domino with adjusted scheduling priority

# Range goes from -20 (highest priority) to 19 (lowest).

#dominonice=-15
```

/etc/init.d/domino:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# Author: tp22a@softhome.net

#NB: Config is in /etc/conf.d/domino

opts="${opts} live_console get_screen kill_domino renice_domino"

depend() {

        need net

}

check_config() {

        if [ -z "$dominoroot" ] || [ -z "$dominodataroot" ] || [ -z "$dominostartup" ] || \

        [ -z "$dominoserver" ] || [ -z "$dominonotesini" ] || [ -z "$dominopidfile" ] || \

        [ -z "$dominouser" ] || [ -z "$dominogroup" ] || [ -z "$dominostoptimeout" ] || \

        [ -z "$dominostartuptype" ]; then

                einfo "The following entries are missing in /etc/conf.d/domino:"

                [ -z "$dominoroot" ] && einfo "  - dominoroot"

                [ -z "$dominodataroot" ] && einfo "  - dominodataroot"

                [ -z "$dominostartup" ] && einfo "  - dominostartup"

                [ -z "$dominoserver" ] && einfo "  - dominoserver"

                [ -z "$dominonotesini" ] && einfo "  - dominonotesini"

                [ -z "$dominopidfile" ] && einfo "  - dominopidfile"

                [ -z "$dominouser" ] && einfo "  - dominouser"

                [ -z "$dominogroup" ] && einfo "  - dominogroup"

                [ -z "$dominostoptimeout" ] && einfo "  - dominostoptimeout"

                [ -z "$dominostartuptype" ] && einfo "  - dominostartuptype"

                eerror "You need to setup variables in /etc/conf.d/domino first"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -d ${dominoroot} ]; then

                eerror "Domino program root ${dominoroot} not found"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -d ${dominodataroot} ]; then

                eerror "Domino data root ${dominodataroot} not found"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -f ${dominostartup} ]; then

                eerror "Startup script file ${dominostartup} not found"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -f ${dominoserver} ]; then

                eerror "Startup script file ${dominoserver} not found"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -f ${dominonotesini} ]; then

                eerror "Domino notes.ini file ${dominonotesini} not found"

                return 1

        fi

        if ! (cat /etc/passwd|grep -q \^${dominouser}); then

                eerror "User ${dominouser} not found"

                return 1

        fi

        if ! (cat /etc/group|grep -q \^${dominogroup}); then

                eerror "Group ${dominogroup} not found"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ -d ${dominoadminid} ] && [ ! -f ${dominoadminid}]; then

                eerror "Lotus Notes UserID ${dominoadminid} for live console not found"

                return 1

        fi

        if ! $(echo "${dominostartuptype}"|grep -q -i "S\|B\|N"); then

                eerror "Domino server startup type '${dominostartuptype}' is not valid"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -z "${dominonice}" ];then

                if ! [[ "${dominonice}" -ge "-20" && "${dominonice}" -le "19" ]]; then

                        eerror "Domino server nice level '${dominonice}' is not valid"

                        return 1

                fi

        else

                dominonice="0"

        fi

        # Check if sys-libs/lib-compat is installed (not using the gentoolkit)

        if ! ( ls /usr/lib/libc.so.5 1>/dev/null 2>&1 && \

                ls /usr/lib/libg++.so.* 1>/dev/null 2>&1 && \

                ls /usr/lib/libstdc++-*-libc6.*.so 1>/dev/null 2>&1 && \

                ls /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.* 1>/dev/null 2>&1 && \

                ls /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.* 1>/dev/null 2>&1 )

        then

                eerror "You need to emerge \"sys-libs/lib-compat\" for Domino to work"

                return 1

        fi

        return 0

}

set_proc_values() {

        check_config || return 1

        local proc_key

        local proc_value

        einfo "Setting /proc values for Domino server:"

        # Maximum number of file handles allowed for each process

        proc_key="/proc/sys/fs/file-max"

        proc_value="131072"

        if [ -f ${proc_key} ]; then

                einfo "    ${proc_key}: \\033[33;01m${proc_value}\\033[00m"

                echo ${proc_value} > ${proc_key}

        fi

        # Time to hold a socket in FIN-WAIT-2 state if it is closed by Domino

        proc_key="/proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_fin_timeout"

        proc_value="15"

        if [ -f ${proc_key} ]; then

                einfo "    ${proc_key}: \\033[33;01m${proc_value}\\033[00m"

                echo ${proc_value} > ${proc_key}

        fi

        # Maximum number of connection requests that are remembered, but have

        #  not received acknowledgment from the connecting client

        proc_key="/proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_max_syn_backlog"

        proc_value="16384"

        if [ -f ${proc_key} ]; then

                einfo "    ${proc_key}: \\033[33;01m${proc_value}\\033[00m"

                echo ${proc_value} > ${proc_key}

        fi

        # Allow reuse of TIME-WAIT sockets

        proc_key="/proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_tw_reuse"

        proc_value="1"

        if [ -f ${proc_key} ]; then

                einfo "    ${proc_key}: \\033[33;01m${proc_value}\\033[00m"

                echo ${proc_value} > ${proc_key}

        fi

        # Expand the range of port values

        proc_key="/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_local_port_range"

        proc_value="1024 65535"

        if [ -f ${proc_key} ]; then

                einfo "    ${proc_key}: \\033[33;01m${proc_value}\\033[00m"

                echo ${proc_value} > ${proc_key}

        fi

        export DOMINO_LINUX_SET_PARMS=1

}

set_ulimit_values() {

        check_config || return 1

        if !(grep -iv "^#" /etc/security/limits.conf | grep -i "nofile" | grep -iq "^\*\|^@*${dominouser}"); then

                ebegin "Setting ulimit values for Domino server"

                su - ${dominouser} -c "ulimit -c 0 ; ulimit -u 8192 ; ulimit -n 20000 ; ulimit -v unlimited ; ulimit -m unlimited"

                eend 0

        fi

}

check_domino_runing() {

        check_config || return 1

        if [ $(ps aux|grep -c "^${dominouser}.*${dominoroot}") = "0" ]; then

                # Domino server does not run

                return 1

        else

                # Domino server is runing

                return 0

        fi

}

renice_domino() {

        check_config || return 1

        check_domino_runing

        if [ "$?" == "0" ]; then

                ebegin "Renice Domino server process to priority ${dominonice}"

                eend 0

                einfo "    $(renice ${dominonice} -u ${dominouser})"

        fi

}

kill_domino() {

        check_config || return 1

        check_domino_runing

        if [ "$?" == "0" ]; then

                ebegin "Killing Domino server [NSD]"

                su - ${dominouser} -c "cd ${dominodataroot};${dominoroot}/bin/nsd -batch -kill -user ${dominouser} -noinfo -nofs -nolog -nodbx -nomemcheck -nolsof >/dev/null 2>&1"

                sleep 5

                eend $?

                check_domino_runing

                if [ "$?" == "0" ]; then

                        ebegin "Killing Domino server [KILL]"

                        einfon "  PID:"

                        for dominopid in $(ps aux|grep "^${dominouser}.*${dominoroot}"|awk '{print $2}'); do

                                echo -ne " ${dominopid}"

                                kill -9 ${dominopid} >/dev/null 2>&1

                        done

                        eend 0

                        check_domino_runing

                        if [ "$?" == "0" ]; then

                                einfon "  PID:"

                                for dominopid in $(ps aux|grep "^${dominouser}.*${dominoroot}"|awk '{print $2}'); do

                                        echo -ne " ${dominopid}"

                                        kill -9 ${dominopid} >/dev/null 2>&1

                                done

                                eend 0

                        fi

                fi

                # Run fixup, because we killed Domino the 'hard' way

                fixup_after_kill || return 1

                # Call the zap

                /etc/init.d/${myservice} zap

        else

                einfo "Domino server is not runing"

        fi

        return 0

}

fix_owner() {

        check_config || return 1

        # Changes any files in Domino data directory that aren't owned by \

        #   $dominouser.$dominogroup by $dominouser.$dominogroup

        find ${dominodataroot} -type f -not -user ${dominouser} -exec chown ${dominouser}.${dominogroup} {} \;

        find ${dominodataroot} -type f -not -group ${dominogroup} -exec chown ${dominouser}.${dominogroup} {} \;

        return 0

}

fixup_after_kill() {

        check_config || return 1

        # Do not allow to run if Domino is still runing

        check_domino_runing

        if [ "$?" == "0" ]; then

                ewarn "Domino server is still runing, can not run fixup tasks"

                return 1

        fi

        # Run fixup task (Scan all documents [-F], Fixup transaction-logged databases [-J], Report all processed databases to log file [-L], Fixup subdirectories [-Y], Fixup open databases [-O])

        if [ -f ${dominoroot}/bin/fixup ]; then

                ebegin "Running Domino fixup task"

                su - ${dominouser} -c "cd ${dominodataroot};${dominoroot}/bin/fixup -F -J -L -Y -O >/dev/null 2>&1"

                eend $?

        else

                ewarn "Domino 'fixup' task is not installed"

        fi

        # Run compact task

        if [ -f ${dominoroot}/bin/compact ]; then

                ebegin "Running Domino compact task"

                su - ${dominouser} -c "cd ${dominodataroot};${dominoroot}/bin/compact -D -c -i -F >/dev/null 2>&1"

                eend $?

        else

                ewarn "Domino 'compact' task is not installed"

        fi

        # Run updall task

        if [ -f ${dominoroot}/bin/updall ]; then

                ebegin "Running Domino updall task"

                su - ${dominouser} -c "cd ${dominodataroot};${dominoroot}/bin/updall -R >/dev/null 2>&1"

                eend $?

        else

                ewarn "Domino 'updall' task is not installed"

        fi

        return 0

}

live_console() {

        check_config || return 1

        # Do not run if Domino server is not runing

        check_domino_runing

        if [ "$?" == "1" ]; then

                ewarn "Domino server is not runing"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ -f ${dominoroot}/bin/cconsole ]; then

                ebegin "Starting Domino console"

                einfo "   To quit the Domino Character Console type 'done'"

                if [ ! -z "$dominoadminid" ]; then

                        su - ${dominouser} -c "cd ${dominodataroot};${dominoroot}/bin/cconsole -l -i -f ${dominoadminid}"

                else

                        su - ${dominouser} -c "cd ${dominodataroot};${dominoroot}/bin/cconsole -l -i"

                fi

                eend $?

        else

                ewarn "Domino Server live console application is not installed"

                return 1

        fi

}

get_screen() {

        check_config || return 1

        # Only run if Domino server is runing

        check_domino_runing

        if [ "$?" == "1" ]; then

                ewarn "Domino server is not runing"

                return 1

        fi

        # Get domino screen

        if $(echo "${dominostartuptype}"|grep -q -i "S"); then

                if (screen -list|grep -q domino); then

                        einfo "Attaching to Domino server screen"

                        screen -rdS domino

                else

                        eerror "There is no screen to be detached matching domino."

                        return 1

                fi

        else

                eerror "Domino server is not started in 'screen' mode"

                return 1

        fi

}

start() {

        check_config || return 1

        local domino_additional_args

        local domino_export_commands

        local DOMJVM

        local DOMJVM_MAJOR

        local DOMJVM_MINOR

        local DOMJVM_MICRO

        local DOMJVM_int

        # Fix problem with IBM JVM <= 1.1.8

        DOMJVM=`${dominoroot}/notes/latest/linux/jvm/bin/java -version 2>&1 | \

                grep -i ^java\ version | sed "s/[\"']\|java\ version//gI;s/ //gI"`

        DOMJVM_MAJOR="`echo "${DOMJVM}" | cut -d. -f1`"

        DOMJVM_MINOR="`echo "${DOMJVM}" | cut -d. -f2`"

        DOMJVM_MICRO="`echo "${DOMJVM}" | cut -d. -f3`"

        DOMJVM_int="$((DOMJVM_MAJOR * 65536 + DOMJVM_MINOR * 256 + DOMJVM_MICRO))"

        # If Domino JVM is 1.1.8 or less, export empty LANG

        if [ "${DOMJVM_int}" -le "65800" ]; then

                domino_export_commands="${domino_export_commands} LANG="

        fi

        # Check if we need to set LD_ASSUME_KERNEL

        if [ "${dominofloatingstackfix}" == "Y" ]; then

                domino_export_commands="${domino_export_commands} LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.2.5"

        elif [ "${dominolinuxthreadsfix}" == "Y" ]; then

                domino_export_commands="${domino_export_commands} LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.0"

        fi

        if [ "${domino_export_commands}" != "" ]; then

                domino_export_commands="export ${domino_export_commands} LDPATH=/usr/local/lib:/lib:${LDPATH} PATH=${PATH}:${dominoroot}/bin:${dominoroot}/notes/latest/linux:${dominodataroot};"

        fi

        # Do not allow to run if Domino is still runing

        check_domino_runing

        if [ "$?" == "0" ]; then

                ewarn "Domino server is still runing"

                return 1

        fi

        # Create pid file if needed

        if [ ! -f ${dominopidfile} ]; then

                touch ${dominopidfile}

                chown ${dominouser}.${dominogroup} ${dominopidfile}

        fi

        # Fix UNIX owner in Domino data directory

        fix_owner

        # Check if Domino needs to run the "server controller"

        if [ "${dominorunwithsrvcontroller}" == "Y" ]; then

                domino_additional_args="${domino_additional_args} -jc"

        else

                domino_additional_args="${domino_additional_args}"

        fi

        domino_additional_args="${domino_additional_args} -c"

        # Delete "java server controller" lock file

        if [ -f ${dominodataroot}/.jsc_lock ]; then

                rm ${dominodataroot}/.jsc_lock

        fi

        # Check for already runing screen sessions

        if ( screen -ls | grep -q "[0-9]\.domino" )

        then

                ebegin "Wiping orphan screen sessions"

                screen -wipe 1>/dev/null 2>&1

                eend

        fi

        if ( screen -ls | grep -q "[0-9]\.domino" )

        then

                ewarn "Screen sessions for Domino still available:"

                screen -ls | grep [0-9]\.domino | while true

                do

                        read MY_SCREEN

                        [ "${MY_SCREEN}" == "" ] && break

                        ewarn "    "$(echo ${MY_SCREEN} | awk '{print $1}')

                done

                ewarn "Can not continue!"

                return 1

        fi

        # Set ulimit values (would be better to add them to /etc/security/limits.conf)

        set_ulimit_values

        # Set /proc filesystem values for Domino server

        set_proc_values

        # Start Domino server

        local domino_start_command

        domino_start_command="${domino_export_commands}${dominostartup} ${dominoserver} ${domino_additional_args} =${dominonotesini}"

        case "${dominostartuptype}" in

                S)

                        ebegin "Starting Domino server [SCREEN]"

                        screen -AdmS domino su - ${dominouser} -c "${domino_start_command}"

                        eend $?

                        ;;

                B)

                        ebegin "Starting Domino server [BACKGROUND]"

                        su - ${dominouser} -c "${domino_start_command} >/dev/null 2>&1 &"

                        eend $?

                        ;;

                N)

                        einfo "Starting Domino server [NORMAL]"

                        su - ${dominouser} -c "${domino_start_command}"

                        ;;

        esac

        # ReNice Domino server

        renice_domino

        ebegin "IBM/Lotus Domino server startup"

        check_domino_runing

        if [ "$?" == "0" ]; then

                eend 0

                return 0

        else

                rm -fr ${dominopidfile} >/dev/null 2>&1

                eend 1

                return 1

        fi

}

stop() {

        check_config || return 1

        local domino_additional_args

        # If we can execute the stop command and the Domino server is \

        #   not runing, print out a message and reset the runing state.

        # Do not allow to run if Domino is still runing

        check_domino_runing

        if [ "$?" == "1" ]; then

                ewarn "Domino server is not runing"

                return 1

        fi

        # Check if Domino needs to run the "server controller"

        local check_domino_controller

        check_domino_controller=$(netstat -an | grep -ie ":2050.*LISTEN")

        if [[ ! -z "${check_controller}" || "${check_controller}" ]] ; then

                domino_additional_args="${domino_additional_args} -jc"

        else

                domino_additional_args="${domino_additional_args}"

        fi

        domino_additional_args="${domino_additional_args} -q"

        # Begin to stop the Domino server

        if [[ ! -z "${check_controller}" || "${check_controller}" ]] ; then

                ebegin "Stopping Domino controller"

        else

                ebegin "Stopping Domino server"

        fi

        su - ${dominouser} -c "echo Y | ${dominoserver} =${dominonotesini} ${domino_additional_args} >/dev/null 2>&1 &"

        eend $?

        # Wait till timeout is reached

        einfo "Waiting up to ${dominostoptimeout} seconds for Domino to shutdown"

        eend 0

        einfon "  "

        i=0

        j=$((dominostoptimeout/40))

        for dominotimeout in $(seq 1 ${dominostoptimeout}); do

                i=$((i+1))

                if [ "$i" -gt "$j" ]; then

                        echo -ne "."

                        i=0

                fi

                check_domino_runing

                if [ "$?" == "1" ]; then

                        echo -ne "\n"

                        break

                fi

                sleep 1

        done

        # If Domino is still runing (after timeout) start killing it.

        check_domino_runing

        if [ "$?" == "0" ]; then

                kill_domino

        fi

        # Remove pid file

        if [ -f ${dominopidfile} ]; then

                rm -fr ${dominopidfile} >/dev/null 2>&1

        fi

        eend 0

        return 0

}

restart() {

        svc_stop

        svc_start

}
```

/etc/env.d/99domino:

```
# Gentoo environment for IBM Lotus Domino

PATH=/opt/lotus/bin:/opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux:/local/notesdata

ROOTPATH=/opt/lotus/bin:/opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux:/local/notesdata

LDPATH=/opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux
```

Last edited by steveb on Mon Sep 06, 2004 7:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## tebers

do you have 6.01cf now running with the latest updates. glib 2.3 etc ?

I get crashes all 15 min.

----------

## steveb

 *tebers wrote:*   

> do you have 6.01cf now running with the latest updates. glib 2.3 etc ?
> 
> I get crashes all 15 min.

 

domino works on my gentoo box with glibc 2.3.x. but i updated the script to allow some tweaking in case of problems (i modified my orginal post to include the new start/stop script).

cheers / gruss

SteveB

output on my box:

```
# echo ; strings /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/libinotes.so | grep -i release\ 6\. ; echo ; ps aux | grep "^notes\|^USER" ; echo ; emerge -p gcc glibc ; echo ; uname -a

Domino Release 6.0.1CF1 (Linux for Intel)

USER       PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

notes    14785  0.0  0.1  2040  916 pts/2    S    04:36   0:00 [su]

notes    14787  0.0  0.1  2060  992 pts/2    S    04:36   0:00 /bin/bash -c /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/startup /opt/lotus/bin/server  \=/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    14864  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    14865  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    14866  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    14868  0.0  1.7 139120 13688 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/logasio NOTESLOGGER reserved

notes    14875  0.0  1.7 139120 13688 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/logasio NOTESLOGGER reserved

notes    14876  0.0  1.7 139120 13688 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/logasio NOTESLOGGER reserved

notes    14877  0.0  1.7 139120 13688 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/logasio NOTESLOGGER reserved

notes    14880  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    14881  0.0  2.6 141184 20768 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/event

notes    14885  0.0  2.6 141184 20768 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/event

notes    14886  0.0  2.6 141184 20768 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/event

notes    14887  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    14888  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    14889  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    14890  0.0  2.6 141184 20768 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/event

notes    14891  0.0  2.6 141184 20768 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/event

notes    14892  0.0  2.6 141184 20768 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/event

notes    14893  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    14895  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    14896  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    14897  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    14898  0.0  2.3 140816 18440 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/update

notes    14899  0.0  2.5 140536 20032 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/replica

notes    14900  0.0  3.0 141548 23616 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/router

notes    14901  0.0  2.5 140620 19440 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/amgr

notes    14902  0.0  2.5 141316 19820 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/adminp

notes    14903  0.0  1.8 139696 14268 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/calconn

notes    14914  0.0  2.3 140816 18440 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/update

notes    14915  0.0  2.3 140816 18440 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/update

notes    14911  0.0  2.4 140572 19344 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/sched

notes    14918  0.0  2.5 140536 20032 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/replica

notes    14919  0.0  2.5 140536 20032 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/replica

notes    14920  0.0  3.0 141548 23616 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/router

notes    14921  0.0  3.0 141548 23616 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/router

notes    14927  0.0  2.2 140052 17568 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/decs

notes    14932  0.0  2.5 141316 19820 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/adminp

notes    14933  0.0  2.5 141316 19820 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/adminp

notes    14935  0.0  3.0 141548 23616 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/router

notes    14938  0.0  2.5 140620 19440 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/amgr

notes    14939  0.0  2.5 140620 19440 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/amgr

notes    14928  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    14944  0.0  2.3 140816 18440 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/update

notes    14952  0.0  2.5 140620 19440 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/amgr

notes    14953  0.0  2.3 141216 18288 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/imap

notes    14954  0.0  2.3 140984 18176 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/pop3

notes    14957  0.0  2.4 140572 19344 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/sched

notes    14958  0.0  2.4 140572 19344 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/sched

notes    14982  0.0  1.8 139696 14268 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/calconn

notes    14983  0.0  1.8 139696 14268 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/calconn

notes    14986  0.1  4.0 142740 31588 pts/2  S    04:36   0:01 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/ldap

notes    14989  0.0  2.2 140052 17568 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/decs

notes    14990  0.0  2.2 140052 17568 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/decs

notes    14988  0.0  2.3 142304 18488 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/rdebug

notes    14993  0.0  2.4 140572 19344 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/sched

notes    14994  0.0  2.3 145448 18232 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 1

notes    14995  0.0  3.7 240132 28956 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 2

notes    14996  0.0  2.8 146244 21812 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 3

notes    15002  0.0  2.3 145448 18396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 4

notes    15003  0.0  3.0 146760 23700 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 5

notes    15004  0.0  2.3 140508 18380 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/stats

notes    15005  0.0  2.3 141132 18532 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/web

notes    15006  0.0  2.4 141088 18676 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/smtp

notes    15011  0.0  2.3 140984 18176 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/pop3

notes    15012  0.0  2.3 140984 18176 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/pop3

notes    15016  0.0  2.3 141216 18288 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/imap

notes    15017  0.0  2.3 141216 18288 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/imap

notes    15029  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15030  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15031  0.0  4.0 142740 31588 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/ldap

notes    15032  0.0  4.0 142740 31588 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/ldap

notes    15036  0.0  2.3 145448 18232 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 1

notes    15037  0.0  2.3 145448 18232 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 1

notes    15039  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    15043  0.0  2.3 142304 18488 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/rdebug

notes    15044  0.0  2.3 142304 18488 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/rdebug

notes    15045  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    15048  0.0  2.8 146244 21812 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 3

notes    15049  0.0  2.8 146244 21812 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 3

notes    15058  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    15059  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15063  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    15064  0.0  3.7 240132 28956 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 2

notes    15065  0.0  3.7 240132 28956 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 2

notes    15066  0.0  3.0 146760 23700 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 5

notes    15067  0.0  3.0 146760 23700 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 5

notes    15068  0.0  2.3 140508 18380 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/stats

notes    15069  0.0  2.3 140508 18380 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/stats

notes    15070  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    15072  0.0  2.3 145448 18396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 4

notes    15073  0.0  2.3 145448 18396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 4

notes    15074  0.0  2.4 141088 18676 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/smtp

notes    15075  0.0  2.4 141088 18676 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/smtp

notes    15076  0.0  2.3 141132 18532 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/web

notes    15077  0.0  2.3 141132 18532 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/web

notes    15078  0.0  3.0 141548 23616 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/router

notes    15079  0.0  4.0 142740 31588 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/ldap

notes    15080  0.0  2.3 142304 18488 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/rdebug

notes    15081  0.0  2.3 141216 18288 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/imap

notes    15082  0.0  2.3 140984 18176 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/pop3

notes    15083  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    15085  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    15090  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    15094  0.0  2.3 140508 18380 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/stats

notes    15096  0.0  2.3 142304 18488 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/rdebug

notes    15097  0.0  2.3 141132 18532 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/web

notes    15101  0.0  2.4 141088 18676 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/smtp

notes    15102  0.0  2.3 141132 18532 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/web

notes    15119  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    15120  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    15122  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    15124  0.0  2.3 141216 18288 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/imap

notes    15126  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    15127  0.0  2.3 140984 18176 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/pop3

notes    15128  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    15131  0.0  3.9 148176 30384 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/server =/local/notesdata/notes.ini

notes    15136  0.0  2.4 141088 18676 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/smtp

notes    15138  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15139  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15140  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15141  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15142  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15143  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15145  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15146  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15147  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15148  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15149  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15150  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15151  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15152  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15153  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15154  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15155  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15156  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15157  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15158  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15159  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15160  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15161  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15162  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15163  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15164  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15165  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15166  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15167  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15168  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15169  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15170  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15171  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15172  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15176  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15193  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15194  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15195  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15196  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15197  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15198  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15199  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15200  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15201  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15202  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15203  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15204  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15205  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15206  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15207  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15208  0.0  4.8 265468 37396 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/http

notes    15209  0.0  4.0 142740 31588 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/ldap

notes    15210  0.0  4.0 142740 31588 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/ldap

notes    15212  0.0  3.0 146760 23700 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 5

notes    15213  0.0  3.7 240132 28956 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 2

notes    15214  0.0  3.7 240132 28956 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 2

notes    15215  0.0  3.7 240132 28956 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 2

notes    15216  0.0  3.7 240132 28956 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 2

notes    15217  0.0  3.7 240132 28956 pts/2  S    04:36   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 2

notes    15218  0.0  2.5 141316 19820 pts/2  S    04:37   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/adminp

notes    15219  0.0  2.5 140536 20032 pts/2  S    04:37   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/replica

notes    15221  0.0  2.3 140816 18440 pts/2  S    04:37   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/update

notes    15222  0.0  2.8 146244 21812 pts/2  S    04:37   0:00 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 3

notes    15225  0.0  3.0 141548 23616 pts/2  S    04:41   0:00 /opt/lotus/bin/tools/../../notes/latest/linux/router

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R  ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2.2  

[ebuild   R  ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.1-r4  

Linux dom6.vunet.local 2.4.20-xfs-r3 #1 Tue Apr 22 05:46:00 CEST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## tebers

well i used your script.

but it complains about the config variables not initialized.

but i have them uncommented and changed them...

I just ask myself how is /etc/conf.d/domino being evaluated 

for beeing accesd from /etc/init.d/domino ?

----------

## steveb

 *tebers wrote:*   

> well i used your script.
> 
> but it complains about the config variables not initialized.
> 
> but i have them uncommented and changed them...
> ...

 

the enty #!/sbin/runscript in the init script takes care of sourcing /etc/conf.d/domino. this is a normal operation in gentoo.

i don't know why it is not working for you. do you have the right permission to the files?:

```
# ls -lah /etc/init.d/domino /etc/conf.d/domino

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         2.4K May  1 02:56 /etc/conf.d/domino

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         9.2K May  1 05:31 /etc/init.d/domino
```

and about wich variable/entry is the init-script complaining? can you please post the complete output?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## tebers

I will check ....

well this is permission

```

dev-01 init.d # ls -lah /etc/init.d/domino /etc/conf.d/domino

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         2.2K May  8 10:45 /etc/conf.d/domino

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root          12K May  8 10:37 /etc/init.d/domino

```

it is the same like yours

```

dev-01 init.d # /etc/init.d/domino start

 * You need to setup variables in /etc/conf.d/domino first

dev-01 init.d #

```

and this is /etc/conf.d/domino

```

# Config file for /etc/init.d/domino

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# Author: devdon@bluemail.ch

#

# Please uncomment the entries and change the paths to suit your needs

#

# Paths to Domino program and data directories and varios programs.

dominoroot=/opt/lotus

dominodataroot=/local/notesdata

dominostartup=${dominoroot}/notes/latest/linux/startup

dominoserver=${dominoroot}/bin/server

dominonotesini=${dominodataroot}/notes.ini

# Path to pid file

dominopidfile=/var/run/domino.pid

# user and group used to run domino (normaly 'notes')

dominouser=domino

dominogroup=domino

# Stop timeout in seconds. After that time we start to kill Domino

# with NDS. Do not use a to low number for the timeout!

#dominostoptimeout=30

# Startup type of Domino server. \

#   Use 'S' for starting domino with screen. You can attach to the screen

#     calling the init script with the parameter 'get_screen' or using the

#     command 'screen -rdS domino'. If you want to use screen, then you

#     need to emerge app-misc/screen.

#   Use 'B' for starting domino in the background

#   Use 'N' for starting domino in the forderground/directly

dominostartuptype=S

# [OPTIONAL] Path to Lotus Notes UserID for the live console. If you don't

#   specify any UserID, then you will be asked to enter one when you start

#   the live console.

#dominoadminid=${dominodataroot}/admin.id

# [OPTIONAL] Bugfix for Linux environment with NTPL support

# [NOTE]     If you set the option dominofloatingstackfix to 'Y', then this

#            parameter is overwriten.

#   Use 'Y' to prevent Domino to bind against the Linuxthreads libraries while

#     still allowing us to use the floating stacks

#   Use 'N' to do nothing

#dominolinuxthreadsfix="Y"

# [OPTIONAL] Bugfix for Linux environment to not allow Domino to use the

#            floating stack.

# [NOTE]     You have to enable this option only if you kernel is less then

#            2.4.10 or else the internal IBM JVM will fail on SMP hardware.

#   Use 'Y' to prevent Domino to use floating stack

#   Use 'N' to do nothing

#dominofloatingstackfix="N"

```

----------

## steveb

 *tebers wrote:*   

> I will check ....
> 
> well this is permission
> 
> ```
> ...

 

looks good, but what is the output when your run /etc/init.d/domino start?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## steveb

 *tebers wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> dev-01 init.d # /etc/init.d/domino start
> ...

 

sorry! i did not see that part in the first place. i will check that out.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## steveb

okay... i don't know what the problem is, but i can try to get closer to the solution.

can you please replace in your /etc/init.d/domino the following part:

```
   if [ -z "$dominoroot" ] || [ -z "$dominodataroot" ] || [ -z "$dominostartup" ] || \

   [ -z "$dominoserver" ] || [ -z "$dominonotesini" ] || [ -z "$dominopidfile" ] || \

   [ -z "$dominouser" ] || [ -z "$dominogroup" ] || [ -z "$dominostoptimeout" ] || \

   [ -z "$dominostartuptype" ]; then

      eerror "You need to setup variables in /etc/conf.d/domino first"

      return 1

   fi
```

with the following new part:

```
   if [ -z "$dominoroot" ] || [ -z "$dominodataroot" ] || [ -z "$dominostartup" ] || \

   [ -z "$dominoserver" ] || [ -z "$dominonotesini" ] || [ -z "$dominopidfile" ] || \

   [ -z "$dominouser" ] || [ -z "$dominogroup" ] || [ -z "$dominostoptimeout" ] || \

   [ -z "$dominostartuptype" ]; then

      einfo "The following entries are missing in /etc/conf.d/domino:"

      [ -z "$dominoroot" ] && einfo "  - dominoroot"

      [ -z "$dominodataroot" ] && einfo "  - dominodataroot"

      [ -z "$dominostartup" ] && einfo "  - dominostartup"

      [ -z "$dominoserver" ] && einfo "  - dominoserver"

      [ -z "$dominonotesini" ] && einfo "  - dominonotesini"

      [ -z "$dominopidfile" ] && einfo "  - dominopidfile"

      [ -z "$dominouser" ] && einfo "  - dominouser"

      [ -z "$dominogroup" ] && einfo "  - dominogroup"

      [ -z "$dominostoptimeout" ] && einfo "  - dominostoptimeout"

      [ -z "$dominostartuptype" ] && einfo "  - dominostartuptype"

      eerror "You need to setup variables in /etc/conf.d/domino first"

      return 1

   fi
```

the output schould look like this then (i just quickly remarked 2 entries for testing in my configuration):

```
# /etc/init.d/domino start   

 * The following entries are missing in /etc/conf.d/domino:

 *   - dominoroot

 *   - dominostartup

 * You need to setup variables in /etc/conf.d/domino first
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## tebers

now I have this

```

dev-01 root # /etc/init.d/domino start

 * The following entries are missing in /etc/conf.d/domino:

 *   - dominostoptimeout

 * You need to setup variables in /etc/conf.d/domino first

dev-01 root #

```

----------

## steveb

 *tebers wrote:*   

> now I have this
> 
> ```
> 
> dev-01 root # /etc/init.d/domino start
> ...

 

GREAT!! you need to enable the timeout in /etc/conf.d/domino. just edit /etc/conf.d/domino and replace

```
#dominostoptimeout=30
```

with

```
dominostoptimeout=40
```

you can take any number you want (don't take a to low number). but be sure to remove the # infront of the line!

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Nar

Hi SteveB

Finally got to test your start-up script for domino. Very nice indeed  :Smile:  One question ? What about a password for the server if I need to enter one. Can you maybe change you script or add something for a password ????

Also got this prob  :Sad: 

root     10230 99.8  1.2 109532 6256 pts/2   R    18:02   3:13 /opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/amgr -e 1

Check the CPU utilization. It looks like the agent manager that have problems. Have you seen this ???

By the way. Notes 5.0.11

Thanks

Nar

----------

## Nar

Hi Steveb

Did you have any problems with the setup of Domino6? It java crash every time we want to finish the setup of the server. Any ideas ????

Thank you

Nar

----------

## steveb

 *Nar wrote:*   

> Hi Steveb
> 
> Did you have any problems with the setup of Domino6? It java crash every time we want to finish the setup of the server. Any ideas ????
> 
> Thank you
> ...

 

this is a known problem  :Sad: 

search the forum for a small how-to for installing domino 6 on linux.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## jayjay

Hy,

im using Lotus Domino 5.0.11 and using your startupscript.

Something very dangerous is, to select Notes starting in forground, because the runscript never finishes, it runs the domino server and so the rest of the other runscript will never start.

I don't understand, why you are executing the domino startupscript. This should not be necessary, because the server script starts the startupscript with the right parameters.

```

        S) 

             ebegin "Starting Domino server [SCREEN]" 

            screen -AdmS domino su - ${dominouser} -c "${dominostartup} ${dominoserver} ${domino_additional_args} \=${dominonotesini}" 

            eend $? 

            ;; 

```

So, any comments on that execution of the startupscript.

Cheers

JJ

----------

## crown

Hi,

I'm having trouble using this init script with my R5 installation. I'm able to start the server manually without problems but using the script I get the following output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/init.d/domino start
> 
> /sbin/runscript.sh: line 16:  : command not found
> ...

 

I just don't see why I'm getting all that. I tried various things (such as setting LD_ASSUME_KERNEL) but nothing seems to work. Any ideas?

----------

## crown

If I put "set" before each of the config params in /etc/conf.d/domino then I get the following error instead of the previous one:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> init.d # ./domino start
> 
>  * ERROR:  not enough args.
> ...

 

If I export them into my environment then I get this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ./domino start
> 
> /sbin/runscript.sh: line 16:  : command not found
> ...

 

It hangs after that and I have to hit ^c to get control back. The server doesn't come up.. As I said previously I can load the server manually and its only this script that doesn't seem to work.

I don't know much about how the run scripts work but this seems really odd to me.

----------

## RockHound

Has anyone resolved these issues in the last three posts? Any new "versions" of theses init scripts available?

Cheers,

Martin

----------

## snorkel

I installed domino 5.11 and when I try to start the server I get this:

bash-2.05b$ /opt/lotus/bin/server

expr: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

expr: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

expr: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

expr: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Could not backup notes.ini

Can someone help?

----------

## TheDodger

good morning!  :Smile: 

I have an Domino 6.5.1 on an absolutly actuall gentoo-box installaed.

I'm using your great work to start the Domino, but i become this many errors:

```

/etc/init.d/domino start | tee > domino.start.log

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 27:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 97:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 98:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 99:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 100:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 27:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 97:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 98:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 99:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 100:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 27:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 97:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 98:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 99:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 100:  : command not found

chown: `notes.notes' syntax is obsolete; use `:' since this will be removed in the future

[... many entrys of this type ...]

chown: `notes.notes' syntax is obsolete; use `:' since this will be removed in the future

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 27:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 97:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 98:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 99:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 100:  : command not found

/bin/bash: line 1: ulimit: max user processes: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted

/bin/bash: line 1: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 27:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 97:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 98:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 99:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 100:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 27:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 97:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 98:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 99:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 100:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 27:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 97:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 98:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 99:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 100:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 27:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 97:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 98:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 99:  : command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 100:  : command not found

```

I've checked the complete start-script, and i found no errors.

All config-files are okay.

Who can help me?

----------

## ashleydrees

Hello all you domino users. 

I am trying to install domino 6.5.1 on a AMD 64 gentoo made specifically for running domino. when i try and run the /opt/lotus/bin/server to set up the machine, it gives the error...

/opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/server: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

i have tried linking and copying libstdc++.so.5.0.6 as libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 in /usr/lib but this does not make any differance

help desperately needed.

----------

## TheDodger

Look at this this Link.

Feel your free to use the search function  :Smile: 

----------

## yalex2000

HELP!!!!!

 * Setting ulimit values for Domino server...

/bin/bash: line 1: ulimit: max user processes: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted                                                             [ ok ]

 * Setting /proc values for Domino server:

 *     /proc/sys/fs/file-max: 131072

 *     /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_fin_timeout: 15

 *     /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_max_syn_backlog: 16384

 *     /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_tw_reuse: 1

 *     /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_local_port_range: 1024 65535

 * Starting Domino server [NORMAL]

/opt/lotus/notes/latest/linux/startup: line 934:  3674 Segmentation fault${runJavaController} ${endArgs}

 * IBM/Lotus Domino server startup...                                    [ !! ]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Setting ulimit values for Domino server...

/bin/bash: line 1: ulimit: max user processes: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted                                                             [ ok ]

 * Setting /proc values for Domino server:

 *     /proc/sys/fs/file-max: 131072

 *     /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_fin_timeout: 15

 *     /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_max_syn_backlog: 16384

 *     /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_tw_reuse: 1

 *     /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_local_port_range: 1024 65535

 * Starting Domino server [SCREEN]...                                    [ ok ]

 * IBM/Lotus Domino server startup...                                    [ !! ]

----------

## jsw

Hi.

Anybody here used this init script with Domino > 6.0.1cf?

I'm trying to use the script with domino 6.5.3 / 6.5.4. The server starts but on console screen I can see only the start time of some domino tasks followed by some cryptic numbers but nothing else (e.g. no tasks name and no server startup informations). I can not connect to the server from any client and can not - fantastic  :Mad:  - quit the server. Same results with all possible startup types (B,S,N).

There is no problem to start a Domino 6.0.1cf with this init script!

Domino 6.5.3 / 6.5.4 runs successfully launching manually by user 'notes' w/o init script. 

Any idea?

----------

## andreas2000

Hello everybody,

today I've tried to use the mentioned init script to start my domino server - but some strange things happen:

the first time I'm starting the script I'm getting this output:

```

radiustest / # /etc/init.d/domino start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

'var/lib/init.d/depcache: line 87: syntax error near unexpected token `

'var/lib/init.d/depcache: line 87: `  }

 *  Can't find service 'checkroot' needed by 'domainname';  continuing...

 *  Can't find service 'hostname' needed by 'domainname';  continuing...  [ ok ]

: No such file or directory

" has syntax errors in it; not executing...

radiustest / #

```

when I try to start again I only get this output:

```

: No such file or directory

" has syntax errors in it; not executing...

```

any idea what's going on? I've checked the /etc/conf.d/domino file 10 times - no errors in there - also the permissions of the files look OK.

When I'm starting the server with

```

su - root

cd /lotus/data

/lotus/bin/server

```

the server is starting up normally...

Thanks for helping!

Andreas

----------

## andreas2000

some information:

Now I've figured out, that my problem is related to depscan.sh - but no chance to find out where the error comes from - has anyone an idea?

----------

## RockHound

Hi everyone,

just wanted to let you know, that it works great with Domino 7.0... I did change some things:

1. commented out the lib-compat checks, set_ulimit_values and set_proc_values

2. added "@notes          -       nofile          20000" to /etc/security/limits.conf

Works like a charm without the server complaining. BTW ... attaching it to a screen session is just brilliant!! Thanks for your efforts!

Kind regards,

Martin

----------

## patcha

Hi everybody!

Have some trobles... When I'm using this script.

```

/etc/init.d/domino: line 15:  : command not found

/etc/init.d/domino: line 16:  : command not found

/etc/init.d/domino: line 17:  : command not found

/etc/init.d/domino: line 81:  : command not found

/etc/init.d/domino: line 82:  : command not found

/etc/init.d/domino: line 83:  : command not found

/etc/init.d/domino: line 84:  : command not found

/etc/init.d/domino: line 15:  : command not found

/etc/init.d/domino: line 16:  : command not found

/etc/init.d/domino: line 17:  : command not found

/etc/init.d/domino: line 81:  : command not found

/etc/init.d/domino: line 82:  : command not found

/etc/init.d/domino: line 83:  : command not found

/etc/init.d/domino: line 84:  : command not found

```

What i need to do?! All variables are good...

Thanks in advance.

----------

